# Laguna customer service



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to hear, I like Laguna and was talking to the owner at a woodworking demo at his facility a while back. I mentioned that his customer service had a bad reputation. He was aware of it and working on it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm curious how a drive belt could burn up with a year's use.


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

runwithscissors: I can only guess because I had a pickup load of very fresh cut wet wood to turn into blanks and I ignored the warning signs, build up on blade, saw slowing down, etc ….... operator error ?


----------



## TomE (Jul 15, 2017)

CJ5,

I am about to replace the belt on my 1412 (it has developed a tear). Do you have advice on the process or was it relatively easy? I have been putting in off for a while.

Any input would be appreciated. You're the first one I have seen who has had to do this repair.

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's good to hear positive things about Laguna.s customer service for a change.


----------



## cj5 (Feb 17, 2015)

TomE; sorry to take so long to reply, have been on vacation. Replacing the belt was pretty straight forward, the owner's manual covered it pretty well. I needed to used a gear puller to get the main shaft loose. The manual is available on Laguna website if you don't have one.


----------



## TomE (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you. That is good to hear. Hope you had a good vacation. I was concerned about getting everything back into the proper alignment but it sounds like that isn't too hard to do.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Disregard.


----------



## BoardsByBullard (Jul 2, 2017)

Just another note towards Laguna's customer service.

I picked up a 14-Twelve over the weekend and noticed a few minor QC issues with the saw, I was seeing some flatness issues with the fence and table insert. I emailed Laguna at 2:04pm, received a phone call from Jacob D. at Laguna's customer service at 2:34pm and had a sales order in my email at 2:44pm.

I'm completely blown away by how fast the process was and how friendly Jacob was on the phone, what I expected to be a long drawn out process literally took a few moments.

10/10 - Would Recommend.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had issues with mine. 
1. Guide bar pinon box wasn't manufactured correctly. It fell apart, mangled top and bottom 3" of guide bar teeth. After discussions and email with Laguna customer service they agreed to replace both after I proved to them it was a manufacturing issue and that I couldn't fix it myself since I couldn't open the pinon gear box. 
2. Tracking wheel/mechanism isn't easily adjusted. Yes, the locking knob is completly loose. Mechanism is wonky/seems to fall apart when the wheel is loosened, and only is correctly by tightening it very tightly. 
3. The guide blocks aren't square to the blade and work loose very easily. I've shimmed the upper ones. The lower ones are pretty much inaccessible for my (a normal mans??) hand. I've given up trying to square those. Tightening the lower ones take a pair of long reach water pump pliers for me to get at them.

I'm disappointed that I've had issues with this saw for the money it cost. Maybe I got a lemon. I don't know if all of them have problems.


----------



## steelbelt123 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have had my Laguna 14-12 band saw for over 6 years using the carbide tipped Resaw King blades with great results. I sent 2 of my 3 blades back to Laguna to be resharpened, and when they were returned I put them on the shelf waiting their turn on the saw. One year later I installed the first resharpened blade and had a poor cut. I noticed a small bend in the blade which I probably caused. I mounted the second blade and got a similar result. I sent them back to Laguna to be straightened and re-sharpened. I was promptly notified by Laguna that they examined the blades and were going to replace both blades with NEW blades. They suspected a problem with their sharpening equipment.

Fantastic!

I was fully prepared to pay for the rework, but I was blown away by the offer of 2 free blades. And these are carbide blades are expensive!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Kind interesting most of the folks who supposedly had such great customer service at Laguna have 35 posts or less, am I being suspicious or could this be Laguna trying to improve their customer service Image?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Kind interesting most of the folks who supposedly had such great customer service at Laguna have 35 posts or less, am I being suspicious or could this be Laguna trying to improve their customer service Image?
> 
> - a1Jim


I could be just as suspicious about the people complaining, maybe competitors? lol

Although I'm not suspicious, it's to bad that mostly only the negative experiences show up. 
I would be curious how many thousands of positive experiences there are, or the % rate of poor experiences compared to total dealings.

Also, I would note that from what I have read in the past regarding Laguna customer service, I believe a lot of the way you deal with it has to do with the result you get. You can't threaten to sue them and expect all smiles…


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

No motive and not a competitor-you can see my other projects. Just frustrated (again) when I looked at the bottom guides and they were all the way back after having tightened them down all the way the last time. I've had my saw for a few years and it continues to be frustrating. I thought I'd share my experience with my bandsaw (data point of one). That's all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess your Right "J" I'm still biased from the negative experiences I had with them years ago.Usually, I try to look on the positive side of things but you caught me this time Not sure if you're talking about me sueing them nor do I recall threating to do so, but if you are thinking that's the case I don't recall doing either one, If I did something like that it would have been far enough back I don't remember the threating aspect of your post.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Been there on the frustrating department myself tr


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I guess your Right "J" I m still biased from the negative experiences I had with them years ago.Usually, I try to look on the positive side of things but you caught me this time Not sure if you re talking about me sueing them nor do I recall threating to do so, but if you are thinking that s the case I don t recall doing either one, If I did something like that it would have been far enough back I don t remember the threating aspect of your post.
> 
> - a1Jim


No No, I'm just speaking in general. Not aimed or directed towards anyone.

I'm just thinking a lot of times the way a person handles things makes a difference with the outcome.

NOT every time, but…. Every situation is a little different. 
And I'm not saying Laguna is perfect either.


----------



## Jairman (Sep 23, 2010)

What is the deal with Laguna Customer Service?? I purchased a 14-12 band saw soon after they were introduced along with a Resaw King blade. It was a definite step up from my Delta. I was a little disappointed in the quality of the saw - it is on par with Harbor Freight quality. Last year I sent the Resaw King blade back to get it resharpened -it just never cut well, I called a month later to see when it was going to be sharpened. They said it would be sharpened and sent back to me the next week. When I finally got it back, the blade looked like it had be left outside in the rain. It had water spots all over it. I still use it and it works much better than it had when new, but I will NEVER send them another one. On February 20th I ordered a couple of plastic dust inserts and guess what, I am still waiting for them. Customer Service is easy to get right. You just need to understand that it is the life blood of your business. I really do like the 14-12 saw but based on my experience with their customer service group, I will never buy another Laguna tool or blade again, and no I am not a competitor. I am just being honest about my experience with Laguna.


----------

